# Any good tricks to removing the slide



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

on this p99? i tried to follow the manual with the takedown lever and it's hard ..i mean hard as hell..my finger and thumbs are red to the bone..
could it be this difficult each time..

and still i was not able to move the slide forward.....

i will try again..but there's gotta be an easier way..


----------



## uncut (May 6, 2006)

decock the gun (if it is not already decocked)
remove mag
pull slide back just a few m/m (not as much as to cock the gun)
then pul the take down catch down... and it should come down easy once the preasure if off


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Also, the 1st video that JEnglish made (in the Walther Gunsmithing section) has him decocking and removing the slide, before he takes the slide apart. Watch that.

But yea, just as Uncut told U.

Only difference is if U have a P99 with the long mag release. Some of them require 1 extra step.

Once U have the slide 1/2 off, U have to reach down into the grip on the right side, and push the trigger bar down. Then the slide finishes coming off.

For whatever reason, this is a change incorporated into the newest frame design. Do not know why. But, I'm not the only one that has to do this. None of the other frame years have that step.


----------



## Ron (Oct 2, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Also, the 1st video that JEnglish made (in the Walther Gunsmithing section) has him decocking and removing the slide, before he takes the slide apart. Watch that.
> 
> But yea, just as Uncut told U.
> 
> ...


I am assuming that this is not also true for the compact, because I was having the same trouble Jason is having until I got the advice here to move the slide back enough to take the pressure off. Now my slide comes right off without having to push the trigger bar down. And I do have the newest frame design.

In fact, I just cleaned it for the first time before going to the range and had no trouble with the basic disassembly.

Ron

Ron


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

i assume u are moving the slide back with your left hand while your right hand is holding the grip....while u pull the slide back with the left hand...how do u manage to drop the takedown lever????


----------



## The Hound (Nov 25, 2006)

jason0007 said:


> i assume u are moving the slide back with your left hand while your right hand is holding the grip....while u pull the slide back with the left hand...how do u manage to drop the takedown lever????


Use your right hand to hold back the slide (I use my four fingers, while my thumb is on the grip) and use your left to pull down the take down lever.

I have a AG (2006) and it's very simple to take down. Pull slide back a few mm's, pull take down lever, pull the slide straight off. That's it. No extra steps.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Watch Jenglish's 1st video - he does it on video.

The P99 comes apart just like a Glock - on a Glock slide, U have to pull it back slightly w/ 1 hand and then pull the little tab downwards.

I use my right hand gripping the slide and moving it back a tiny bit w/ the 1 hand. Then, use the left to pull that tab down.


----------



## Ron (Oct 2, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Watch Jenglish's 1st video - he does it on video.
> 
> The P99 comes apart just like a Glock - on a Glock slide, U have to pull it back slightly w/ 1 hand and then pull the little tab downwards.
> 
> I use my right hand gripping the slide and moving it back a tiny bit w/ the 1 hand. Then, use the left to pull that tab down.


After I was told I needed to move the slide back a bit, I did a bit of experimenting and wound up doing it this way, also. The slide comes right off.

Ron


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

You can also use that same grip to cock the weapon into single action without the risk of pulling the slide back to far and ejecting the round.


----------

